

Ask HN: What types of things do/would you use your personal 3D printer to make? - jschwartz11


======
schrodingersCat
I know this sounds boring, but I would definitely use a 3D printer to make
household repairs. Replacement parts are often sold at a ridiculous markup and
I would love to print out my own. Might take some trial and error /
frustration but it would be better than paying a company $20 for a $0.20 piece
of plastic.

------
sharemywin
I've been able to print toys with mine. I was thinking I could print
parts/gears for robots but so far the stuff isn't dense/strong enough. I'm
sure I'm doing something wrong, going to try 3mm filment and see how that
works.

------
Zergy
I long for the day I can print car parts and relatively heavy duty mechanical
components. For people like me who are decent with a wrench and like to tinker
that would be a god send. Not to mention it would make owning a classic so
much more practical. Parts get really expensive for older rarer cars.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
That would be awesome. I'd print off a turbocharger, exhaust manifold, high
spec pistons and conrods. I hate having to pay the ridiculous prices for
custom made manifolds!

------
DanBC
1) Game pieces and parts

2) "upgrades" for store bought stuff.

3) experimental stuff - different pen shapes for example.

------
Corvus
Hardware like nails and screws that you only need one of, but have to buy in
packs of 100.

------
OafTobark
Glasses Frames

